# 2014 Kidding Tally



## freedomstarfarm

I like I am sure many of you like me are anxious awaiting your first kids of 2014. Some of you lucky ones already have kids on the ground. I love each year seeing the buck/doe kid totals so I figured I would start one off. I did not see one yet but if one is up please redirect me. 

Please post your does and the tally of adorable kids they have. 

Chocolate x Joker -buck/doe twins 2-1
Tease x Pan -single doe 2-2
5150 X DK -twin does 2-1
Domino x Leo - single doe 2-2
Fast Forward x Leo single buck 1-31
Gidget x Leo single buck 2-2

next will be Sasha day 145 on 2-20 bred to Proctor Hill Farm Prodigy


----------



## nancy d

We had two go in Dec; 2b & 1D, then her FF daughter Rose gave us 2 B a few days later on Christmas Eve.
Next up is Rimfire & Shotgun, maybe next week.


----------



## BCG

Had 4 does kid Thanksgiving week. Got 6 does and 1 buck.
First 2014 kids born 2 days ago...2 more does.
Waiting on 10 more does to kid by the end of the month.
Hoping for bucks!


----------



## nancy d

Wendi Ive heard lots of folks saying it's buck year in the NW. Id rather have em too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Nancy did you name your Christmas Eve kids? 
So funny to hear you wanting bucks! Since I have dairy breed I am very hopeful for does.


----------



## BCG

nancy d said:


> Wendi Ive heard lots of folks saying it's buck year in the NW. Id rather have em too.


Nancy, I hope you're right! LOL I have a huge waiting list for wethers, and I'd really hate to send doelings to county fairs as market goats. Good luck to you...buck vibes coming you're way.


----------



## TrailsEnd

3 bucklings born January 9.


----------



## margaret

Don't wish me bucklings! Only one of mine survived parasites this year and she is part Boer, this farm REALLY needs girls! My first does are due in a month


----------



## BCG

margaret said:


> Don't wish me bucklings! Only one of mine survived parasites this year and she is part Boer, this farm REALLY needs girls! My first does are due in a month


Sending you all my doe mojo going on here


----------



## freedomstarfarm

BCG we are happy to send you and other boer breeders our buck mojo if you send the doe mojo our ways :mrgreen:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed!! I am out trying to bribe the doe fairy to come for a visit here next month :laugh: and warding off the buck fairy.. I'll happily send him your way  :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Same, i love the boys but i really need the girls to show and sell.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

anyone else have kids yet this year?


----------



## MsScamp

nancy d said:


> Wendi Ive heard lots of folks saying it's buck year in the NW. Id rather have em too.


It's not a buck year in Wyoming, at least with this bunch!  :laugh: Maybe I'll get lucky with the next 2 bunches.

Gizmo kidded 12/27 - 1 buck, 2 does

17 Does kidded from 1/2 through 1-10 - 16 bucks, 21 does

Pebbles kidded 1/16 - 1 buck, 2 does

Totals: 19 does kidded, 43 total kids - 18 bucks, 25 does. 2 kids lost, 2 kids sold, and 4 being raised as bottle babies. Oh, and there are 2 left to kid.


----------



## LaurieW

Bonnie kidded Jan 2nd, 2 does. :grin:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Starting the year out right!

(FF) Pixie x Obadiah: Doe/Doe/Doe :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## BCG

Does, does, does everywhere!


----------



## bcbg98

Two kidblue and one kidred. Nigerian Dwarf. Came home from work on 1/13/2014 and went about my chores, heard these high pitched bleats, our little girl had three all by herself. She is such a good Mother.


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

5 does kidded Jan 9-Jan 16. 2 does, 5 bucks. Fine with me, just enough does to retain, yet a pocket full of cash running around the pen.

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## MsScamp

BCG said:


> Does, does, does everywhere!


Pretty much! If the next bunch does this, they can kiss their ACV good-bye! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN

Well so far we have 9 kids total and one doe left to kid. We only bred a few of the girls and plan to save the rest of the herd for possibly a Fall kidding season. So out of the 9 we have had 6 doelings and 3 bucklings!

So keep the pink vibes coming! So far 2 moonspotted ones, spotted and some other options too lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm

loving all the pink being born 
sending blue wishes for those that wont bucks.


----------



## Texaslass

Twin doelings.  :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## DesertRose

Jackie kidded yesterday morning. 01/18/14 Two year old FF.:wahoo:
She was bred to my Fir Meadow *B . They both look like their sire! One boy, one girl.

:stars:


----------



## kccjer

We had 3 boys and 4 girls...lost a boy and girl. ND's are due in may now...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Anyone having kids born in this extreme cold most of the country is having?


----------



## BCG

5 does kidded this week and 5 to go. However, it's 54 degrees here in Oregon. My sympathy to all of you braving the frigid weather!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Two does and Three bucks  and five more to go! Out here the high temp is 17.


----------



## Bayouslug

So far I am upside down with bucks! 6-3 with 1 doe,1 buck loss, still have 5 does to kid! I liked what someone said ....there is money running around the barn! That's a good way to look at it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need some of that doe mojo, Wendi! I started the year off with seven male pups! I have some does ready to pop, so I need some doe fairies, mojo and whatever else you all seem to have! :lol: I want a lot of does, and a few bucks, a good mixture for once! :greengrin:


----------



## Bayouslug

Someone said to put apple cider in the water? I will be trying that this summer, my buck will start getting this in his water. The only problem with bucks is for me, that is, that they are so darn cute and I love my animals so much I feel like......I am abandoning them......


----------



## MsScamp

freedomstarfarm said:


> Anyone having kids born in this extreme cold most of the country is having?


Thankfully, no! Mine finished on the 22nd, and it is cold, windy, and nasty here today. Forecast is 7 degrees tonight, and 0 tomorrow night.


----------



## BCG

Little Bits...sent all the doe Mojo your way. I had 3 kids born today and all were bucks Yeah! 5 does to go. Current totals this season....
16 does
6 bucks

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:hi5: And I will send some buck mojo your way! (I need enough for about 3 boer bucks though  )


----------



## BCG

Perfect! 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Blackheadedboers said:


> Two does and Three bucks  and five more to go! Out here the high temp is 17.


Two more doelings for me! One red headed boer doe and a black headed boer doe!!!!


----------



## BCG

Congrats.. Fits you're name...black headed Boers 

1 more buck and 1 more doe fire me so far today. Loving these boys! Keep 'em coming!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrailsEnd

Tell me what you do with your boys? I keep hoping for girls to grow my herd, boys I can only make into 4h wethers for my daughters or send them to market and that makes me sad.


----------



## BCG

I sell show wethers to 4h and FFA kids for fair projects and jackpot shows. The kids pre order the kids with deposits because I sell out every year. That puts more stress on the buck/doe tally because I hate sending does as market projects.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertRose

Had a little buck kid born overnight to a FF named Dee-Dee. She did great and has a nice little udder with the right size teats and the baby boy is doing great.

This is the first white kid with little brown splashes I've had in maybe 20+ years. He sure is a cutie.

The temps were down in the low teens but everyone is doing great.:wave:


----------



## TrailsEnd

Picture!?


----------



## DesertRose

Sorry ... no camera. Lent mine to a friend. Said friend broke it and gave it back. No new camera and the old one is done for. Hopefully for my birthday this year one of the human members of my family will get me a new one!

Had two born late last night. One of each ... and they are huge. The doe was very large but she is also very deep so I waited a few hours to make sure there was not a third one but only the afterbirth.

Let me tell you ... This doe lays down and then just when the kid is head and front feet out she stands, pushes and drops them. Just that quick. And, those kids are AWAKE and screaming right then and there. 

She kids the way an elephant and giraffe drop theirs! She is the only one who kids like that on this ranch. I tried catching the boy but she is so fast that he still dumped on the straw and started screaming.

Anyway, all is well and they are a very strange color ... like Swiss Miss Coco. Weird color but cool looking. The doe is coco brown with a wide, white band around her middle. Last year her buck kid was black and white with big black spots on the white. Looks just like an appy horse.

These are more kids by my Fir Meadow *B. The doe is by a Sunsong *B by
Singing-Hills Blade Sir Wizard.


----------



## DesertRose

Lacey kidded early this morning with twin does. She was feeding one and ignoring the other so they will both be bottle babies and she is back on the milk string. 

Nice little girls, another set of twins by the Fir Meadows Buck, out of another Sunsong doe.:birthday:
This doe is the daughter of the doe who just kidded a few days back. 

So far:

Three bucklings
Four doelings


----------



## Blackheadedboers

One of my red boer does with a white belly stripe has kidded twin bucklings!!

This brings my total to 
5 doelings
7 bucklings 
1 doe to go.


----------



## DesertRose

Midnight kidded this afternoon with twin boys. Their sire is a son of the Fir Meadow buck but he is giving mostly boys!
:veryangry:
So far this junior buck has 1 doe and 4 boys. Three of the boys are here:shrug: now and my friend has the other.

Too early to tell yet but ... if this keeps up his future is dim here. I need a few does to get a look at the udders. The milk is there but nice udders are needed also.:GAAH:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Just updated since we have kids!! Here is a link to photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.583834985025324.1073741833.121645621244265&type=1
:-D


----------



## BCG

Cute little things 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG

Done till fall, with the exception of 1 doe in March and 1 in April.
18 does
12 bucks


----------



## Blackheadedboers

My last doe has kidded!! So my season is done!!

7 doelings
7 bucklings


----------



## DesertRose

Heidi kidded with one of each.

That makes 6 Bucks
5 Does

2 experienced milkers left to kid.:baby:

Then 7 first freshners in about 6 weeks.:doh:


----------



## bayouboergoats

7 doe kids
2 buck kids 

So far.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rebelINny

I am a dairy breeder as well and I'm hoping for several does. I need to keep at least one replacement and I have three potential buyers wanting does (one wants 2-3)! I only have three does due to kid this week (2nd week of Feb) and hoping they each kid twins with plenty of does. I do want one buck to keep though since I sold their sire a couple months ago.


----------



## DesertRose

Newest kid

Middie had a single large buck kid, also a Fir Meadow kid.


:dance::dance::dance: :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Less than five weeks to go til our first kids!


----------



## DesertRose

Buckie had triplets yesterday afternoon, while I was busy putting little Harper, the snake bit kid, in the ground.

She is a third time three year old and she has never kept her kids. She is not very happy right now but it trying hard to be a good mom. 

She has a huge udder so I am taking each kid to the teat to make sure they are getting something. 

Last night I had to milk her into a bottle and feed them to make sure they ate. 

One huge boy and two smaller girls, two buckskins and one black with white points.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Looks like it's been a doe year for a lot of people, that's exciting!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I had seven first fresheners kid all between last Sunday and Thursday. Ended up with 14 kids.
Sunday, Primrose had triplet bucklings, two were still born.
That night Penny had twins, a buckling and a doeling.
Tuesday, Fiona had triplets, one doeling and two bucklings.
Two hours later, Rebekkah also had triplets, 2 bucklings and a doeling.
The next night, CeCe had twins, a buckling and a doeling.
Three hours later, Jade's twin doelings were born.
Ending on Thursday, Penelope finished with her single doeling.

That's the end and makes a tally of...
14 total kids :kidblack::kidblack:
2 losses :angelgoat:
7 bucks :kidblue::kidblue:
7 does :kidred::kidred:

I think it was a pretty successful first year.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sorry for your losses, Sydney.  Glad you have so many lovely kids now to enjoy!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Thank you. I'm not too upset over it because she is a tiny structured goat and only the runt survived. And even he is a big kid. I'd much rather lose two and have one alive one than I would lose that doe. She so sweet and the best mother I have. It's just so fun to watch the run around and play.


----------



## GTAllen

*14 Kid running talley*

:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidred: on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So far for me:

Mazie x Justice: :kidred: :kidred:

Puffy x Chase: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

Brook x Justice: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

two more does to go in April  a doe year so far!


----------



## GarciaFarms

In the past week I've had 6 kids, 5 bucks 1 doe.

2 more bred does to kid still!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GarciaFarms

In the past week I've had 6 kids, 5 bucks 1 doe.

2 more bred does to kid still!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

So far for me, Sparkles gave birth to :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

am am not able to edit my original post for some reason. Sasha kidded on 2-22 with a single doe for me. I named her Sochi.


----------



## DesertRose

Eve, FF, had a single doe kid this am.:girl:
Nice dark chocolate brown with rust points, gopher eared.

Her name is Emmie.


----------



## DesertRose

Emily, FF, had a little tiny dark brown doeling this afternoon. She is here in the house cause she is a week early and mom has an udder but no milk.

She got stressed out by another, new to her, pg doe yesterday and had the little doe today.

Eats like a champ so I hope she makes it. Named her SweetPea.:wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Two buck at 2 am., many more to kid. Is anyone keeping the tally?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went back, and this should be the tally, I may have missed a kid or two, but it's looking like a doe year 

102 :kidred:
90 :kidblue:

88% chance of does.


----------



## DesertRose

Colleen, FF, had a huge buck kid late this afternoon. He is also chocolate brown with rust colored points. 
All these kids look just like their dad ... all three:hi5: of them from all the FF does.

His name is Double Diamond.


----------



## DMSMBoers

I had 3 more bucklings since posting! 

So the tally is (including Desert Rose)
102 Does
94 Bucks


----------



## IslandBranch

Rosalind: 3 does!

Still 2 more does to kid, but will be several weeks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk

Evergreen Acres Pine Farm so far:

:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the tally is now 
111 does :kidred:
98 bucks :kidblue:

With still an 88% doe rate


----------



## LamanchaAcres

We have had 5 does kid and all 9 kids are does. No bucks! 7 more to go in april. 

Tally: 
120 does
98 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Three more buck kids born for me!

So my tally is
10 Buck kids
7 Doe kids
17 kids total

With 3 more does to go

Thread tally is
120 doe kids
101 buck kids
221 kids total


----------



## Scottyhorse

My doe is due April 18th, then another was hopefully bred 1 week ago. Hopefully getting a bred Pygmy doe as well. Boers will be bred in August/September. I think


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Still cant edit my original again so the recent updates. 

Sasha x Prodigy :kidred:
Special x Trompe :kidred:
Lexi x Pedro :kidblue::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 more bucks and two does for me

Tally is at
126 :kidred:
106 :kidblue:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good chances of me getting a- wait, not gonna say it


----------



## SugarBush Farms

My farm tally is at
2 Does
3 Bucks
1 more doe to kid

Thread tally:
128 does
109 bucks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom

I add 1 doe and 2 bucks


129 does 
111 bucks


----------



## DesertRose

Bonnie, FF, had a huge buckskin pinto doeling this afternoon ... on the QT. 
Baby in the house with me cause our weather is turning really nasty with winds over 60 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Wiseacres' Nubies

We have 2 doelings so far with 2 more to kid.

132 does
111 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Done kidding for the year, yay!
Nikki Minaj had quads this year :doh:What were you thinking silly goat?!
3 :kidblue:
1 :kidred:- Passed away


----------



## littlegoatgirl

First kidding for me over here!!  Day 145 is in 3 weeks, April 14th! I will send buck vibes to anyone who wants them as long as I can have your doe vibes!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Two more does, and actually one other buck for me

My tally 
4 does
7 bucks

Thread tally
136 does :kidred:
115 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens

We're halfway done!

End of the Line Busy Bee X Three Havens Miracle Max
:kidred: - Beautiful doeling, Twinkle.
:kidblue: - Sweet little buckling, Stormy.


----------



## GTAllen

.







Two more bucklings last night


----------



## ThreeHavens

Done for spring of 2014.

End of the Line Busy Bee X Three Havens Miracle Max.
:kidred:
:kidblue:

End of the Line On Cloud 9 X Three Havens Miracle Mx.
:kidblue:
:kidred:
:kidred:


----------



## OleBoers33

Started kidding last saturday. 14 total. 10 does and 4 buck kids. Still have 5 more does to kid. I talked to a friend of mine that raises sheep and he has 95 percent ewe lambs this year I wonder if that is a sign of something. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl

Tryggur kidded Friday night with quads. 3 does and 1 buck.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

This past week two more does have kidded. That brings my total up to 20 kids 7 does and 13 buck kids. With 1 more doe left to go.


----------



## IndiaJoy

So far I've had two :kidred:. Still one doe to kid. 
If I'm right the thread tally should be:

162 does :kidred:
138 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1 more buck for me

162 :kidred:
139 :kidblue:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

I'm thinking it's gonna be a Doe Year!


----------



## margaret

9 bucklings and 5 doelings for me.
167 :kidred:
148 :kidblue:


----------



## LamanchaAcres

4 more does kidded 5 bucks 3 does. 

Total for us is 12 does, 5 bucks with 2 more does to go. 

Total for thread:
170 does
153 bucks



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:sigh: Of COURSE, my first year, and I get a single buckling from my FF. I should've known! It's a good thing he's cute...

Total:
170 does
154 bucks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Two doe kids born for me a couple days ago  

172 :kidred:

154 :kidblue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My last two does were...

Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap x Phoenix Farm Cowboy UP *B
Single :kidblue:

Vincek Farm Simple Elegance x Phoenix Farm Bird is the Word *B 

Twins :kidred: (DOA) / :kidblue: 

We are don't for the year with 

5 :kidred
5 :kidblue:


----------



## Goatzrule

My doe had 
1:angelgoat:
2 :kidred:
1 :kidblue:


----------



## Bayouslug

My 2014 kidding Tally was 21 births, 4 loss and 17 survivors, 10 does and 7 males, Nigerians, with a few Pygmy mix, was a successful season.....and I am officially now claiming the title of "Goat Lady" 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Tayet

Lucy x Prince: :kidblue:
Penny x Prince: :kidred:
Willow x Prince: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## NDgirl

2 more does kidded for me. Lilly on Sunday with boy/girl twins. And Pixie today with twin girls.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Total of 5 kids. 3 bucklings, 2 doelings. No losses. Kiko percentage ranging from 100% to 50%.


----------



## MsScamp

2nd bunch of girls started kidding 4/25. The tally so far is

Katrina - buck and doe
Cricket - twin doelings
Ginger - 2 bucks & a doe
Elise - buck & doe
Callie - 2 bucks & a doe
246 - twin bucks
Clarissa - twin doelings
Kensi - twin bucks
Zoey - buck & a doe
Brianna - buck & a doe
Zelda - twin bucks
Charlotte - buck & doe
Cara - 2 bucks & a doe
Chrissy - single doe
Kai - twin doelings
Ebbie - twin doelings

I have 25 left to kid.


----------



## NDgirl

Another doe kidded yesterday with twins. One girl an one boy.


----------



## Trickyroo

**Nubians** 
Archie X Dasha - 1 doe 1 buck
Archie X Daisy - 2 bucks

**Nubian X Experimental , LaMancha - Nubian**
Archie X Rosie - 1 buck

**Nigerians**
Scout X Claire - 2 does 1 buck
Scout X Baby - 1 doe 1 buck

**Nubian X Grade**
Archie X Tricky ( due in June )


----------



## NubianFan

:kidblue::kidblue: That is all, unless I breed Daff later for early fall babies, but that is looking doubtful at this point.


----------



## LoriH

Mocha had a single buck (Philbert) 05-05


----------



## Jessica84

I'm gonna make this easy lol 
50 does and 52 bucks as of right now. 
I have 2 due in a few days 7 in September and so far 7 due in October .


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Kidding season is over for me! Three bucks, one doe :/ :shock:


----------



## MsScamp

The tally right now is 30 bucks, 37 does, 1 kid lost and 10 left to kid.


----------



## Jessica84

I lost 3 bucks  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Ok, here's what mine had.

Amey X Bravery-Single buck
Keely X Kairo-Buck/Doe twins
Belle X Maddox- Twin does

All together that's 2 bucks and 3 does.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Jessica84

Another buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp

I'm sorry, Jessica. That always sucks!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you but way better the. The 10 out of 100 last year. It's still hard especially since the one was my buddy  and I already had him sold to a good home as a buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Another boy and 2 girls. That's it for me till the fall


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianLover

Heidi - :kidred: :kidblue:
Piper - :kidblue:
Ophelia - :kidred: :kidred: (2nd one was DOA)
Lilly - :kidblue:
Victoria - :kidblue: :kidblue:
Boots - :kidred: :kidred:
Lady - :kidred: :kidred:
Doodlebug - :kidblue: :kidred:
Tango - :kidred:
Sooo Fine - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

7 boys and 12 girls this year.


----------



## CaprineDream

Kidron x Gideon - :kidblue: 
Chloe x Gideon - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Zephyr x Gideon - :kidred: :kidred: 
Zucchini x Gideon - :kidred:


----------



## realfarmgirl

Snowbell - :kidred::kidred:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I missed this this year. 

Guinen :kidblue: :kidblue: :angelgoat: (doeling still born)

Crystal :kidblue: :kidblue:

Barbara Gene :kidred: :kidred:

Emily Anne: :kidred:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I forgot to add:

Betty :kidblue::kidblue::kidred::kidred:


----------



## BoulderOaks

Lotus- :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (one doe stillborn)

3 does, 1 buck


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm

Maybell - :kidred::kidred:


----------



## Jessica84

I am done for the year so let's add 5 more boys and 9
More girls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret

Trouble - twin doelings
Fancy - quads 2 bucklings 2 doelings
Truity - triplet bucklings

So my 2014 kidding tally is 4 doelings and 5 bucklings.


----------



## Bree_6293

I have had 5 girls and 3 boys this year


----------



## SugarBush Farms

I ended up with another buck after the first 3 (forgot to post in March)

So my year end tally:
2 Does
4 Bucks


----------



## Kiddskids

Just started to breed goats so only 2 does so far. More on the way this month


----------

